# External HD and Airport Extreme



## Bronco46 (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm trying to connect and external HD to my airport extreme to use for backing up my laptop. 
I used the disk utility to format the HD as soon as I got it. The computer had no trouble seeing
the HD before and after I formatted it using HFS+(journaled). After I connected the HD to my
airport extreme I used the airport utility and chose manual setup. My hard drive shows up in
that menu. I went though the file sharing setup. But, when I finished with the HD does not show
up on the desk top or as a disk when trying to use time machine.
By the way; I had no other applications running. And I tried restarting the computer.
Any idea's on what I might be doing wrong


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Open Finder, it should be listed in the side bar. You need to mount it before it will show up on your desktop.


----------



## Bronco46 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you for getting back to me.
My airport extreme does show up in the finder, and it shows up as shared. When I click on it; it
opens a window that shows a file with the name of my EHD and if I click on that the contents of
that drive show up.
But, it doesn't show up on the desktop and cant be seen by time machine or carbon copy cloner.
Any other idea's?

Bob Anderson
Petoskey,MI


----------

